# The missing link.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Starting this supplement on the pups today, will post as I see fit for update. I received two packets of canine/feline sample. I don't remember what the difference was but the rep said it'll be easier on G's tummy, vegetarian maybe?

I'm leery to begin with as Godric is so sensitive, but TML rep assured me if I started off slowly integrating him that it should go over well. The first ingredient is flax so lets hope it offers him some...aide in his digestion.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck! Are you giving it only to Godric or are you trying it on both your pups? Ill be interested to hear how you make out, Miley could probably use a little more fur too.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Good luck! Are you giving it only to Godric or are you trying it on both your pups? Ill be interested to hear how you make out, Miley could probably use a little more fur too.


I'm giving it to both, it seems to be a good overall health supplement as well.

I'm starting them off with 1/8t each meal.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We just started Bryco on The Missing Link vet strength formula WITHOUT glucosamine (we supplement glucosamine thru human grade pills we get at the drug store) and so far so good. I want him to grow some furries!!! But he has a sensitive tummy when it comes to anything processed and he hasn't had any issues.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I just started the girls on it Sunday. Got the vet formula as well. The girls ate it right up, I just put it in with a little cooked chicken. Don't know how well it would do mixed with dry ziwipeak.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My Roo is pretty sensitive and she's done just fine on it. I mix with with her Honest Kitchen and Ziwi Peak. Good luck with it!


----------

